# Remington 870 Magnum with breacher choke!



## Xris (Oct 1, 2011)

Hey guys what's up. I just got my barrel back yesterday from Welcome to Rob Roberts Gunworks and let me tell you he did a great job on threading this shotgun barrel for me. Well to be honest I have an FN Police shotgun. This is actually my friends 870 Mag that he wanted me to mod for him. After finishing it man do I want it. It's not that its as tactical as mine is just nice and flashy and I love it. Here are some pics of my FN Police and his 870 Mag. BTW Mr rob is a very nice man. You could honestly talk all day on the phone with that man about guns. I would highly recommend him for any of your shotgun needs!

*My FN Police*

























*His REM 870 Mag*


----------



## Xris (Oct 1, 2011)

I honestly am jeaslous of how sweet his turned out.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

I'll bet you guys can't wait for the next zombie attack !
All you'all have 'em covered, you hear ! It's gonna be FUN ! I'm jealous ! :smt1099


----------



## Xris (Oct 1, 2011)

lol ya I know!


----------

